# Now we know what happened to the fox's tail



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OZZY knicked it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

what a lovely boy an the size of thet tail :thumbup:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

:incazzato: << That is me convincing you to let me have Ozzy! Jesus he is beyond beautiful, very very jealous over here! :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey massive!!! :laugh:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! I get so excited when I see you've posted photos of him! Hahaha! He's beautiful.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow gorgeous, _


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It's huge!!!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

This is a TAIL with a cat on the end.  Scrumptious boy. :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a hell of a tail , he really is a stunner isnt he:001_wub:


----------



## getifa (Mar 10, 2011)

What a glorious tail.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy. Think he knows it, though, showing off like that.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwww beautiful cat wow that tail lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous boy with a more than fabulous tail :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

stunning boy,
michelle x


----------

